# Uakarii frustrations



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I've had these uakarii for a while now. It got to a point that I thought they were a 2.0 duo because I'd had them for so long and I'd experienced no breeding (when I say "for so long" I'm talking eight months or so, usually the frogs I get from UE start breeding right away). A few months ago I finally got my first clutch of eggs which was a large clutch of nine. Two days of development and then they molded. This is about the experience I've had too. They seem to be pretty prolific breeders, I won't say like clockwork because they don't breed every other weekend, but they're regular enough that on the first day that I wonder if maybe they've decided to take a break I find another clutch in their viv that day. Clutch sizes have ranged from as high as nine to as low as two. I wasn't concerned about the molding at first, just figured the frogs needed time to figure it all out. But clutch after clutch no more than two days go by until the first signs of mold show themselves. It was suggested to me that maybe my film canisters have been holding water which causes the mold in fantastica eggs, so now when I get a new clutch I tip the canister (the only canisters I have in the tank are suction cupped) two or three degrees down so any water will run off.

So today, I finally thought that maybe they're taking a break and when I checked their viv tonight I found a clutch of four, couldn't have been laid more than a couple hours ago (I know, I checked). I have very little experience breeding fantastica group frogs. Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratulations! I think if they stay out of the water they will end up fine. If you are worried, pull the canister and put in a gladware container in your egg/tadpole incubator.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

its probably because they are new breeders. or maybe the viv is just too moist. mine lay and transport every 2-3 weeks, but the tads usually die because they are relatively new breeders.

try removing the eggs and raising them. if that doesnt work, just give them time. either way, congratulations! its always nice seeing a rare frog breed for you


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

thedude said:


> maybe the viv is just too moist.


This would actually not surprise me. My viv is pretty moist. I wish I could get a little more ventilation in there, but because of the way it's set up it's pretty unlikely. I'm planning on moving the uakarii into a new tank I'm going to build (as soon as this imitator viv is done (should be in the next week and a half)) anyway. It just gets frustrating seeing all these eggs that mold over.

Sad thing is, the same thing is happening with my benedicta. The difference is, I may have some solutions for my benedicta problems. I haven't had the chance to try all the changes that I've tried with my uakarii on my benedicta so I'm really hoping that with a few adjustments at the very least my next clutch of benedicta eggs will progress at least a little further (so that I know I"m doing _something_ right!)


----------

